# Pre conception



## Libby (Jul 14, 2017)

So ive had my pre conception appointment come through and i was looking forward to it till i had a miscarriage and my mom didn't care i dont know what to do and it's a sticky situation as my mom treats me like im special because of the diabetes even though im 20 and old enough to make my own decision p.s sorry about the rant im just so confused


----------



## Copepod (Jul 14, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage and lack of support / understanding from your Mum @Libby.
Do you live with your Mum or your partner? It's tough to break free from parents if you live with them. But there  might not be any alternative for you. It's a bit difficult to understand what you mean by saying your Mum treats you as special because of diabetes, but doesn't understand miscarriage, although in previous generations, perhaps when your Mum had her pregnancy/ies, miscarriage wasn't understood so well as now, not that it's well understood today.


----------



## Libby (Jul 16, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Sorry to hear about your miscarriage and lack of support / understanding from your Mum @Libby.
> Do you live with your Mum or your partner? It's tough to break free from parents if you live with them. But there  might not be any alternative for you. It's a bit difficult to understand what you mean by saying your Mum treats you as special because of diabetes, but doesn't understand miscarriage, although in previous generations, perhaps when your Mum had her pregnancy/ies, miscarriage wasn't understood so well as now, not that it's well understood today.


I live with my mom and step dad but my partner wants me to move in with him however i dont know how to approach it to my family


----------



## Copepod (Jul 16, 2017)

Libby said:


> I live with my mom and step dad but my partner wants me to move in with him however i dont know how to approach it to my family


It's always tough discussing moving out of family home and / or moving in with your partner. Do you have any trusted relatives or friends you can talk to, before tackling your parents? Sometimes that sort of discussion helps you prepare for a difficult conversation.


----------



## Libby (Jul 16, 2017)

Copepod said:


> It's always tough discussing moving out of family home and / or moving in with your partner. Do you have any trusted relatives or friends you can talk to, before tackling your parents? Sometimes that sort of discussion helps you prepare for a difficult conversation.


I have spoken to a couple of people i am close to and they have all said that my mom should respect my decisions


----------

